# Newly Retired - Looking for Boat



## GMadhatter (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I am a new member and really like this site and appreciate the feedback that members take the time to give. I owned a 14 foot dinghy called a Starcraft I believe decades ago. I eventually sold it for parts but I never forgot the thrill of the sounds of the hull cutting through the water. Now I have more time and money and I'm going to take another stab at sailing.
I plan to do most of my sailing on Lake Michigan or perhaps Green Bay at least for now. I also plan to do most of my sailing single handed since most of my friends have jobs and I am single. My intent is to get a weekend cruiser of the 22-28 foot type for under $10K.
I recently completed the ASA intro course and plan to take at least 2 more. I have no plans to race.
Any recommendations for a boat would be appreciated.:2 boat:


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

A quick look at Craigs List in Green Bay brought up a Coronado 25. Within your expressed sizes and well below your top price. Not sure of the year or condition but the Coronados were used a bit on the Great Lakes. Might be one to start looking at.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## GMadhatter (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey 7MileBeach,

Thanks for the tip. I did look up that boat and it looks really good. Don't know much about Coronados but I will do some research. I'd be grateful for anyone with Coronado experience to weigh in.


----------



## gyc (Aug 16, 2020)

Check out the S2 8.0 (26 ft) There may be quite a few in your area, they were made in Holland Michigan. They are well made and the halyards are lead back to the cockpit, they come out of the bottom of the mast. This makes it easier to single hand. Mine sails well and I do sail it by myself most all the time. BTW I am female 60 something. I have been in some rough weather and boat handled well. It is nice down below. I am lucky mine came with a diesel engine, most are gas sail drives which I know nothing about. Mine is 1977 and I just developed a few leaks where the handrails are fitted to the boat, just need to rebed them. But with that said I know of the exact same boat that I have heard the deck is mushy. So just be careful and have it checked out. But this is not a trait of S2 sailboats. I suspect someone did not care for that one. 
Personally I would get any boat I bought surveyed no matter what the price. The last thing you want is to be working on the boat all the time or end up with a boat with wet decks or hull. The season is too short, I am in Rochester, NY, 
The 24 foot S2 is also a nice boat and sails well, so I was told by the owner of one and the person that bought it from him. You do not want a 7.9 it is a race boat and is a strange set up down below. 
If you have any questions feel free to ask. 
Good luck in your search !


----------

